# Rapid breathing



## Makonja (Oct 22, 2013)

My baby cockatiel today has 4 weeks. A few day ago I noticed in one moment that she breaths so fast! With her beak open. But, a few minutes after that stoped. This evening that kind of breathing repeated, but this time lasted longer! Much longer! Is that normal? And if it is not, what can cause it?
I'm sorry for my English...


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

hm that sounds a bit strange! can you post a video or photo?
if you live near a vet, it might be worth getting it checked out as well 

p.s. your English is great!


----------



## Makonja (Oct 22, 2013)

Unfortunately, we live in town with no vet familiar with birds.
But, I think that breathing could be from hot enviroment in the nest. She has feathers, mother feded her with millet that afternoon,... Air in the room is warm, in the nest is even warmer! I believe that is the reason.
If that repeat, I will record it and post it here for you to see.


----------

